# lawn mower attachment belt? GT16



## nviddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi I got a lawnmower attachment for my 1975 sears gt16 and was oping someone would know the belt size for it I can't seem to find any information on that. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

nviddy said:


> Hi I got a lawnmower attachment for my 1975 sears gt16 and was oping someone would know the belt size for it I can't seem to find any information on that. Thanks



Welcome to the Forum!..nviddy.. If you have a good model# you might get lucky on searspartsdirect.com... Its worth a try..


----------

